# Aquatic plant seeds?



## LykeOMGee

Just a quick question.. Has anyone tried growing aquatic plants from seeds? I found some on eBay, 3000 seeds for 14 different species of aquatic plant for less than $20 and was just curious if anyone has tried this or if its a good idea or not?

Aquarium Grass 3000 Seeds Mixed Water Aquatic Plant 14 Kinds Wonderful | eBay


----------



## LykeOMGee

Since no one has responded I figure no one has tried or knows. I purchased another one I found on eBay which has 14 species and only 1400 seeds, but they are all separately bagged and labelled. If anyone is interested I will probably post information about growing from the seeds once I receive them in like a months time. I will probably be asking about each plant I get before I attempt to grow them if I cannot find information about them online.


----------



## opt-e

I will be following this thread.. Very interesting.

What are the 14 species you got? Link please.


----------



## LykeOMGee

I wont know what species I got until I get them in the mail, then I shall list out every one of them!

I forgot to add the link to it on ebay
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/331268523944?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## DeeB

Apparently seeds of aquatic plants are exempt from importation requirements for CFIA. Huh, today I learned.


----------



## LykeOMGee

DeeB said:


> Apparently seeds of aquatic plants are exempt from importation requirements for CFIA. Huh, today I learned.


Did you look it up? I didn't even think to look to see if I would even get them.. I've ordered moss from eBay before but didn't think it would be a problem lol


----------



## LykeOMGee

I emailed the seller on eBay and asked for a list of names for the plants, unfortunately I was only able to get the Chinese names so I used google translate to help me out a bit...

（1）大叶水草 （2） 长叶水草 （3）细叶水草 （4）鸿运草 （5） 绿绒花 （6）高草坪 （7） 黄金水草 （8） 矮地毯 （9） 水红柳 （10） 满天星 （11）幸运草 （12）矮珍珠 （13）仙女散花 （14） 圆叶水草

(1) large-leaved plants (2) long-leaf plants (3) Egeria plants (4) Fortune grass (5) Green Ronghua (6) High Lawn (7) gold plants (8) short carpet (9) Water tamarisk (10 ) stars (11) Clover (12) dwarf pearl (13) Fairy Scattering Flowers (14) round leaf plants


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

LykeOMGee said:


> (1) large-leaved plants (2) long-leaf plants (3) Egeria plants (4) Fortune grass (5) Green Ronghua (6) High Lawn (7) gold plants (8) short carpet (9) Water tamarisk (10 ) stars (11) Clover (12) dwarf pearl (13) Fairy Scattering Flowers (14) round leaf plants


That's an interesting list of plants, lol. I too will be watching the progress and waiting to find out what plants you actually receive


----------



## DeeB

LykeOMGee said:


> Did you look it up? I didn't even think to look to see if I would even get them.. I've ordered moss from eBay before but didn't think it would be a problem lol


Yes, I looked it up on the CFIA website. Plant and plant product imports into Canada are subject to regulations and import requirements such as forms and seed analysis to test for presence of invasive species. But your package should be safe since it is exempt.



LykeOMGee said:


> I emailed the seller on eBay and asked for a list of names for the plants, unfortunately I was only able to get the Chinese names so I used google translate to help me out a bit...
> 
> （1）大叶水草 （2） 长叶水草 （3）细叶水草 （4）鸿运草 （5） 绿绒花 （6）高草坪 （7） 黄金水草 （8） 矮地毯 （9） 水红柳 （10） 满天星 （11）幸运草 （12）矮珍珠 （13）仙女散花 （14） 圆叶水草


And because I was curious, I referenced this seller's site (the same seller?) to find photos of plants with the same name.

（1）大叶水草 









（2） 长叶水草 - No picture but google search shows Bucephalandra sp. Athena. *Edit: I actually can't remember how I came up with this one. So probably not?

（3）细叶水草 








（4）鸿运草 








（5） 绿绒花 








（6）高草坪 








（7） 黄金水草 








（8） 矮地毯 








（9） 水红柳 








（10） 满天星 








（11）幸运草 









（12）矮珍珠 - No picture but google search shows Glossostigma elanoides.

（13）仙女散花 - Eriocaulon sp.?








（14） 圆叶水草









It's an interesting list if that's what you get. I've never heard of the second one.


----------



## LykeOMGee

I tried looking the plants up on google but didn't get as lucky as you! I'm definitely excited toget these plants and see if they are like those pictures. They look very pretty  thanks for taking the time to search that for me!


----------



## little_lady

It would be pretty awesome if this is what they are. I'm curious to see if growing from seed is do-able


----------



## LykeOMGee

little_lady said:


> It would be pretty awesome if this is what they are. I'm curious to see if growing from seed is do-able


Yes I'm very excited as well. They have been shipped so I should receive them in about 20-30 days. I will definitely post on here when I get them!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Ouch, I just ordered a bunch of the same plants (guessing by the pics and BeeG's efforts to name them) from elsewhere and it cost me about $80....
If the seeds work that would definitely be the way to go


----------



## LykeOMGee

AccidentalAquarist said:


> Ouch, I just ordered a bunch of the same plants (guessing by the pics and BeeG's efforts to name them) from elsewhere and it cost me about $80....
> If the seeds work that would definitely be the way to go


Yeah definitely hoping they work, a whole lot cheaper but more effort. I'm currently searching and searching for ways to even germinate the seeds properly. Not a lot of info at all


----------



## Bunny

Bumping up an old thread - did this work at all? I'm interested in hearing what happened with the seeds and if they grew well or not.


----------



## NGosal

I saw the same seeds on eBay couple weeks ago and debated getting them. LykeOMGee, how did they turn out?


----------

